# 2007 King Quad 700 wont start ?????



## bigL (May 10, 2010)

I have a good one for you . i cant figure out , when i try to start the bike it back fires threw the carb and the exaust i checked the timming and its good and i replaced the plug but it still duz the same thing , no bent valves , good compression , it seems to me its firing at the wrong time does eneyone have any idea. :thinking:


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Wait you got an 07 KQ 700 with a carb. These bikes are fuel injected, no carb on them. Now have you checked all the fuses and relays. Sounds kinda like an electrical problem.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

what all mods do you have on it?


----------



## bigL (May 10, 2010)

It is all stock.


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Have you checked the throttle position sensor setting?


----------



## bigL (May 10, 2010)

no but would that cause it to fire at the wrong time?


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah I had same problem with my 07 king


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

It could. Lots of hard to start or no starting problems on the kings come back to this issue and its something easy to check. It may not be your problem, but i'd hate to see you trying to figure out the problem and throw a bunch of money away trying to fix it, if that's all that's wrong with it.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Here is how you check it..

http://www.nyrocatv.com/techtip.cgi?viewtopic=422


----------



## bigL (May 10, 2010)

I tried it and it did not work when i put in the jumper it is showing code 21 and 41 but it still shows err on the dash :thinking: . i have changed the wirring harness and all the relays the only thing left is the stator and the pickup ?????


----------



## bigL (May 10, 2010)

i fixed the problem it had a broken valve .


----------



## wallys55 (Sep 17, 2012)

*2005 king quad all stock*

i have the same problem ,but i can get mine started by playing with the throttle or cycling the key a few time any ideas


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

^^is urs fuel injected? 


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------

